
Ask HN: Unique Thank You gift to engineer for work? - MediumD
What is a good gift to get a software engineer (co-worker) who has constantly gone above and beyond to help me out? This person isn&#x27;t my mentor, and I don&#x27;t know them too well. I just want a way to express my appreciation for what they have done to help me with my projects.
======
halfnibble
I got one of these circuit board pens. I think they are pretty cool.
[https://www.etsy.com/market/circuit_board_pen](https://www.etsy.com/market/circuit_board_pen)

------
cjbprime
Drones with video cameras are pretty cheap (~$50 for a small one) and fun, I
guess?

------
dozzie
You could try a bottle of some fancy drink, alcoholic or otherwise (and it
could be easier to find something good in the latter category).

------
steanne
you should tell their boss.

